# More post feedback options



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't know if this has been suggested before, but another Xenforo forum I read has several post feedbacl options besides just "Like". See screen clip below. From left to right, they are:

Helpful -- Informative -- Like -- Disagree -- Funny -- Love










Why it's "Disagree" and not "Dislike" has been hashed through over there for years, and a lot of people don't like having it. I sort-of agree, so for TCF, I think it would be great if we could have all those options expect "Dislike" or "Disagree".

On TCF, I "Like" a lot of posts to give the poster positive feedback, but it would be nice to vary that positive feedback from time to time. Sometimes I really want to "Love" a post, or just say "FUNNY!".

I don't know the name of the plugin they use, but if you're interested, I can go find out.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I don’t like negative reactions on forums


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree. Negative reactions only cause friction. But having more choices for positive ones would be cool.

Says the guy that has no clue how much work this would create.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> I don't like negative reactions on forums


Totally agree, which is why I suggested not having a "dislike" button. But all the others are positive.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We've been delaying the inevitable upgrade from this older version of Xenforo because users hate it when things move around and we hate it when these 3rd party plugins stop working but we might look for something similar once we eventually upgrade.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> We've been delaying the inevitable upgrade from this older version of Xenforo because users hate it when things move around


Whatever it is, can't be worse than the upgrade from vBulletin! And people got over that pretty quickly.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike Lang said:


> I don't like negative reactions on forums


But clearly you like irony?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

snerd said:


> But clearly you like irony?


See? Now I'd love to tag this as "Funny" instead of just "Like".


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I dislike the like button currently for the same reason I dislike it on facebook - it's unnecessary and creates a false sense of status or worth. If people can't tell on their own if their post is good, bad, or indifferent, they shouldn't post. 

The only exception would be a "thank you" button for posts that help someone. I don't see that as one of the options and it tends to get abused anyway (like thanking someone for posting a funny meme). 

Get rid of all of 'em.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love feedback buttons. Saves me typing...I'm lazy!


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

@Hank, thank you for taking action on something that's been bugging me forever -- well, a lot of years. I'm always annoyed when clicking "Like" and feeling like it's a crapshoot whether the "like recipient" will understand my intention to agree with their comment(s) or some link. "Like" is a missive to the universe, but not quite satisfying.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> I dislike the like button currently for the same reason I dislike it on facebook - it's unnecessary and creates a false sense of status or worth. If people can't tell on their own if their post is good, bad, or indifferent, they shouldn't post.
> 
> The only exception would be a "thank you" button for posts that help someone. I don't see that as one of the options and it tends to get abused anyway (like thanking someone for posting a funny meme).
> 
> Get rid of all of 'em.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> We've been delaying the inevitable upgrade from this older version of Xenforo because users hate it when things move around and we hate it when these 3rd party plugins stop working but we might look for something similar once we eventually upgrade.


The last upgrade was painful. But it was a huge jump.

I'd rather see semi-regular upgrades (every couple of years) that kept TCF on current and hopefully more secure software than a once every twenty year upgrade.

And yes, I will complain about the new upgrade.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

+1 to more reaction buttons and +1 to positive ones only. Like, love, laugh, care, sad, would be great.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I love feedback buttons. Saves me typing.


Agreed, and this is one of the ways feedback buttons can improve the quality of discussion in large groups. They end up reducing the amount of "+1" and "me too" and "yes!!!!" and " ^ this" posts, as those posters have another method with which to communicate their drive-by reactions.

In my experience, forums with those feedback buttons tend to have a higher signal-to-noise ratio.


----------

